# Rocky Horror Picture Show, The (1975)



## Dave (Oct 31, 2001)

*"Rocky Horror Picture Show"*

Since it's Halloween, anyone like this?


----------



## DarkChilde78 (Nov 12, 2001)

It's not Halloween anymore, but I'll answer anyway. I love Rocky Horror in pretty much all it's incarnations. It's definitely a better stage show than it was a movie, but that's mostly because the voices tend to be better. Tim Curry was priceless though, and I doubt that Susan Sarandon has lived the part down yet.


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2001)

I was surprised no one answered this until you DarkChilde78! It has a BIG cult following!

I have only seen the film a couple of times. Haven't been to the Stageshow as I have nothing to wear 

I do have it on audio cassette though. It is a great send up of the genre. For a low budget flick it is pretty good, and hasn't dated too much. Tim Curry is great in it, Susan Sarandon, and even Meatloaf. It's like one of those 'Before they were famous TV programmes.'


----------



## Charlie (Jun 2, 2002)

Totally fantastic film and show.  Is there anyone who hasn't seen it? Do try and get a copy/video. terrific acting, amazing costumes, and all those "one liners"--  Has anyone been to a Rocky Horror show theme party yet?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 6, 2004)

*Rocky Horror Picture Show*

I won the latest Trivial Pursuit game last week by answering a question about The Rocky Horror Picture Show.  Got me to thinkin...how many here have seen it, loved it, hated it, etcetera...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Rocky Horror Picture Show*

I've never actually had the pleasure in a theatre, with an audience.  Maybe someday.  But I've seen "Rocky Horror" several times on television and on video, and I just adore it.  Had a friend who was really into it - she would burst out into long recitiations of the dialogue at little or no provocation.  Haven't seen her in years, but I miss those recitations.  I think she had memorized the whole film.

And goodness knows, I've been known to come out with a frustrated "Damnit, Janet" from time to time, to funny looks from people who haven't seen it.   I don't know - there's just something about the film that tickles me.  Just my slightly twisted sense of humor, I guess.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Rocky Horror Picture Show*

It does tickle something, doesn't it?  It's hard to tell why, it is just such an odd mix of stuff.  I think the music itself sticks with me the most.  The lyrics are so silly and easy to sing.


----------



## Allyn (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Rocky Horror Picture Show*

Me and my Girl Friend's family watched it on Halloween night (for the 2nd time).  It rocked 

I'm not much to comment on movies, but it was a great one   There is the occasional resite from it around.


----------



## jerchar (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rocky Horror Picture Show*

when I was au-pair in the Bostonian area, my friends took me to Cambridge and we went to see it in a theatre (we had toilet paper rolls and .....). It is one of my best souvenirs of the USA.

Over here most people don't know this movie, the ones who know it think it is really bizarre. I guess it is one of these things you love or you hate, there is nothing in between.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 28, 2005)

*Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

Rocky Horror Picture show is fantastic. I watched it last night (don't know how many times that makes it,but a lot. Tim Curry is perfect as Frankenfurter, Richard o'brien, the songs, the cheesy over the top double feature atmosphere. Here is the place to lay down your praise!


----------



## Leto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

What can I say about it ? 
The avi shows how much I appreciate the show - in movie and in real life theatre. It's one of the things which always able to raise up my mood, even if I only hear one of the tunes. 

Great show, and great actors.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

i want to see it live. i think that would be great.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

*I love the Rocky Horroh picture show!

 It is a classic, think I have mentioned this before but, I was going to see it live but the tickets sold out to quickly  I had my costume ready and everything. 
The worst thing about it was all my mates at the local managed to get tickets... our landlord a BIG biker dude even went in sussys and everything as frankenfurter! 
Gutted.
Next time im booking the seats the minute they come on sale!
*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

All I can say about Rocky Horror is  .  I've been know to slip and say "Dammit, Janet" in company.  Gets me the strangest looks.


----------



## Leto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> All I can say about Rocky Horror is  .  I've been know to slip and say "Dammit, Janet" in company.  Gets me the strangest looks.


Thanks God I'm not alone.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Thanks God I'm not alone.


I'm guilty too. Luckily most of the people who hear me know what I'm saying...the people who give me strange looks I ignore as they clearly have no clue on the finer points of cheesefilm 


*Reminder to self: remember to get another copy of the soundtrack as your original got worn out


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

get it on cd, jan... sorry, DD


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

every time i watch RHPS i just end up reciting the dialogue and singing the songs i have watched it so often the best musical/comedy/b-movie ever made. What is your favourite song from the film mine is the floorshow/rose tint my world i love it


----------



## Leto (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

Super heroes / I'm going home for the blues moment
Sweet transvestite for regular happy day
Rose tint my world or Eddy's teddy when I have to go to see my bosses. (don't ask)


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

I love Rocky Horror Pic Show.  Whenever I'm feeling down I watch it.
I've been to see it live in the theatre twice. I dressed up as a Maid.  The guys dressed up in corsets and stuff!!! Love those pics.
If anyone wants to see the pics or me to post them just say.
Richard is just so funny and Tim Curry does camp soooo well.

Anyway there's my rant about Rocky Horror for one day. I'll post more when I have more time. Lol.


----------



## Stargazer1976 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

Can't say I've ever seen it. Is it like "Airplane" Leslie Neilsen comedy? 

Surely you must be joking. No I'm affraid I couldn't be more serious, and don't call me Shirley.

Or is it more like Mad TV or Benny Hill?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

RHPS is like _nothing_ else that came before, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Leto (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

of after... It is that's enough


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

it is a complete original. i love the song science fiction, double feature and sweet transvestite. although i'll timewarp with the best of them at any wedding/disco.Now
IT'S JUST A JUMP TO YOUR LEFT....


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*



			
				Stargazer1976 said:
			
		

> Can't say I've ever seen it. Is it like "Airplane" Leslie Neilsen comedy?
> 
> Surely you must be joking. No I'm affraid I couldn't be more serious, and don't call me Shirley.
> 
> Or is it more like Mad TV or Benny Hill?


 
like they say nothing like it before or after its a camp b-movie musical sci-fi horror love story with cross dressing and dodgy characters theres a monster(not at all scary unless a blond man with a sixpack wearing gold trunks is scary) theres romance a wedding and a crimanoligist plus so much more it would take 10 pages to discribe.

Watch it, you will either love or not understand it and think its stupid

Tim Curry is amazing as Frank-N-Furter he was made to play him


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Dr Frankenfurter, I presume*

amen to that!


----------

